# West lothian meet?



## marc147

Just getting a show of interest for another west lothian detailing meet? 

I will try and see if we can get a proper place and that if the interest is enough


----------



## legs

date depending I might be intrested:thumb:


----------



## marc147

When do you think best, during the week or a weekend?


----------



## Twisterboy

Weekend like a sunday afternoon would suit me, prob better as nights are getting darker.

Davy


----------



## marc147

I could do a sunday, if it was going to be better we could meet halfway to edinburgh or glasgow and get more people involved?


----------



## Sy1441

I'd be up for that.


----------



## marc147

Whens everyone free? Sunday afternoons suit me but really anytime as i dont work past half 4 at the latest


----------



## Bucket

The best solution to the West Lothian Question, is just to stop asking it.


----------



## marc147

As you can see i have


----------



## Bucket

Well that's what Alex Massie said anyway.


----------



## marc147

Bucket said:


> Well that's what Alex Massie said anyway.


who that? Bit of a thread revival this anyway


----------

